# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Update: New Details Released Regarding Ronnie Coleman Classic Pro Powerlifting

## Seanzilla HCPL

Please log on to House of Pain's Weight Lifting BLOG for some important updates regarding MHP's Kings of the Bench III and Clash of the Titans II (Ronnie Coleman Classic Expo.)

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

Topics Covered Are:

1) How many days left to sign up and how many days left until the actual powerlifting competition.

2) Bodybuilding.com filming and airing the contest video online.

3) Brand/type of bars, plates and equipment to be used at this event.

4) Official competition attire (which will be supplied to each competitor at no additional cost.)

5) Trophies and distribution of the $10,000 in cash prizes.

6) Photos of the required squat depth.

7) How to get a lifter packet mailed/re-mailed to your home or business.

8) How to get the competitor discount rate at the host hotel (which is adjacent to the expo hall.)

To view all of these updates please visit House of Pain's Weight Lifting BLOG at:

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

----------


## Seanzilla HCPL

In addition to the $10,000 in cash prizes being paid out at MHP's Kings of the Bench III and Clash of the Titans II ( thanks to our title sponsor, MHP, http://www.GetMHP.com ) we now have some excellent prizes for the 2nd place finishers in the benchpress division!

Niko Hulslander and Mark Martin of Extreme Obsession Sports Gear are awarding each of the (4) 2nd place benchpress finishers with an EO Sports Gear Benchpress Boards Vest! http://www.eosportsgear.com

The EO Boards Vest retails for $119 and it's the best way to train with bench boards when you don't have a third training partner to hold the boards securely on your chest. I purchased an EO Boards Vest myself a few weeks ago when I was cleared to begin lifting heavier again. I have two training partners but, due to work and family obligations, it's rare that all three of us are able to meet up at the same time on benchpress training day - enter the EO Sports Boards Vest !

With a collapsible pouch, the EO Board Vest can easily hold 1-6 bench boards. So, whether you train alone or with a training partner, this vest can be easily adjusted to fit any body type. With 3 different sizes available (and several designs and colors) let the EO Board Vest become a staple product of your bench training. It's the best way to train your benchpress lockout (and to build your triceps) when you don't have always have three or more people training with you on bench days. The words I use to describe the EO Boards Vest are durable, sturdy and useable. Niko and Mark obviously put a good deal of time into the designing of this benchpress vest.

EO Sports Gear will be running a tradeshow booth at The Ronnie Coleman Classic (in the powerlifting hall) and they'll also be giving a 30 minute seminar on the MHP Powerlifting Stage while the benchers are warming up backstage. So, hopefully you can make it to The Ronnie Coleman Classic Expo to check out this cool new product in person !

http://www.EOSportsGear.com

----------


## Seanzilla HCPL

Bodybuilding.com has confirmed that the contest video for MHP's Clash of the Titans and MHP's Kings of the Bench will be available on their website (100% free-to-view) by noon Saturday, April 25th.

----------

